# Ice Conditions



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

With the weather getting colder in the last week figured I would start this to keep people up to date. Any updates let's hear em! First part of the week things had started to ice up at bear river anyone been up there lately? Ogden bay, farmington bay, etc. ?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

No ice at Ogden Bay or Farmington.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

Went out to Harold Crane tonight. It was hit or miss on the ice. The pond we usually hunt was ice free but there was already somebody there so we kept walking to another pond. Had to bust open a hole in nearly an inch of ice on that one but the birds sure worked us well 8)


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Excellent thread Travis! I was going to start one of these so we could all keep each other up to speed on the ice conditions.  thanks for beating me to the punch..


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

no Ice at ob


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

last nights temps put out a thin layer around a 1/4" thick anywhere the water wasn't moving at FB. the rest area had birds stacked 3 high in the small pockets of water.

clear skies and cool temps in the forecast. we'll see if it's enough to start up the ice skating rinks in the impoundments.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

A couple of inches on the launch channel and out into the Willard Spur. It looks like a solid ice lake on Unit 5 of the BRBR. We need a good strong wind to break it back up.


----------



## summit72 (Oct 4, 2008)

About 1/2'' of ice at brbr when I was out monday. Just enough to make it really hard to walk. Tough on a dog in some areas where she kept breaking through!


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

i'm planning on going to brbr on friday, i'll tell you what i see. what should i expect?


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

hunter_orange13 said:


> i'm planning on going to brbr on friday, i'll tell you what i see. what should i expect?


I would expect a fair amount of ice. On Monday most of it was froze with pockets of open water.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Our cold night temps have brought on a lot of ice at Cutler/Benson. Deep waters are still open but most of the shallow bays are iced over. Most of the ice is < 1" thick.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> *A couple of inches *on the launch channel and out into the Willard Spur. It looks like a solid ice lake on Unit 5 of the BRBR. We need a good strong wind to break it back up.


 :shock: I thought that was moving water.. it shouldnt be that thick already.. should it? :?:


----------

